# UK Fiance Visa



## amta (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and would like advice on the UK Fiance visa. My fiance is from Hong Kong and we wish to get married in the UK and live here permanently. I have known my fiance for almost 7 years and have been to Hong Kong about once or twice a year for several months at a time. We have all the evidence such as texts, emails, photographs etc. We would like to know what our chances of the visa being successful is. I currently live with my parents who are self employed, I have a stable income and job as I work at my parents business, I have about £5000 in savings plus no debts or other expenses. My parents also rent an apartment which could be used by me in the future as accommodation if I choose to do so. My fiance is more than welcome to take up employment after she has permission to work at my families business if she wishes.
I was worried about one of the requirements as it states that there must be evidence of intending to get married. I called the Scottish registar office but they said I wouldnt be able to register until I had a visa? Would a letter from my parents explaining our situation be classed as an intention to get married? Or do I need some kind of official letter?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

amta said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and would like advice on the UK Fiance visa. My fiance is from Hong Kong and we wish to get married in the UK and live here permanently. I have known my fiance for almost 7 years and have been to Hong Kong about once or twice a year for several months at a time. We have all the evidence such as texts, emails, photographs etc. We would like to know what our chances of the visa being successful is. I currently live with my parents who are self employed, I have a stable income and job as I work at my parents business, I have about £5000 in savings plus no debts or other expenses. My parents also rent an apartment which could be used by me in the future as accommodation if I choose to do so. My fiance is more than welcome to take up employment after she has permission to work at my families business if she wishes.
> I was worried about one of the requirements as it states that there must be evidence of intending to get married. I called the Scottish registar office but they said I wouldnt be able to register until I had a visa? Would a letter from my parents explaining our situation be classed as an intention to get married? Or do I need some kind of official letter?


The visa rules are expected to change in June and the minimum income for UK Sponsor (you) is said to be £25,700 a year gross. Whether a job offered by your parents will be enough remains to be seen and whether any savings will be taken into account. Also government has said external sponsor such as your parents giving you free housing may not be admissible. So there is a lot of uncertainty and we have to wait for official announcement expected within a month. Also read the thread on £25,700 minimum maintenance requirement. 

As for your intention to marry, enclose such evidence as provisional booking for venue and reception and deposit receipt.


----------



## amta (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Joppa


----------

